# Sound Tracks to share & free to download



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

excellent job

thx for ur generosity

amk


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Most excellent. I may have to use your cornstalks track in my Pumpkinhead Corn Exhibit.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

That's some creepy stuff, esp the fresh meat track.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, I will be adding more soon, just need to finish up needs & wants & my haunt audio mixes.....LoL
Glad everyone liked them, just posted another "Gathering of the Witches", just hope this one didn't muddy up too much......


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought I'd pop this to the top for some of the newer members, Fresh Meat, Gathering of the Witches, Whispers in the Cornfield & 2 others I did. Haven't had time to play & record and add anything new yet ;

http://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4

Enjoy ! 

PS - Downloads are limited to 200 each file & I see that a couple are close, so if you can't download one that reached 200 PM me & I'll reload a fresh file


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

JUST WHAT I NEEDED! Thank you. These are awesome.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

S.O.S. said:


> JUST WHAT I NEEDED! Thank you. These are awesome.


Glad to help S.O.S. , if you are needing any other effect sounds / haunt scene tracks, I have a ton of stuff for probably any haunt theme or can cobble one up 

PM me what your looking for & I can see what I have & send it / them to your email addy 

DL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought I'd give this a bump up for the newer members & any of the seasoned members looking for something new to download for this years haunt theme 
A witch, a Cornfield, Fresh Meat & a few others to creep out your ToTer's, or you if you sit back & listen to these in a dark room.....

http://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4 

No password needed but each one tops out at 100 downloads, so if any of them top & lock out of downloading, PM me & I will reload a new one 

Haven't had time this year to create some 5.1 surround effects yet  but hope you all enjoy these little haunting "diddies"   - LoL

DL


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

always love the stuff you create, dark lord.... thank you!


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Good stuff! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your very welcome, glad to share the scares !! LoL


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot! Love me some horror music!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Bumped this up for anyone that might find a use for a few of these mixes I did last year or so & can download them. Enjoy ! 

https://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Bumped this up for anyone that might find a use for a few of these mixes I did last year or so & can download them. Enjoy !
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4


That link didn't work for me.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I just opened link in Firefox browser on my HP laptop & came up & played each one, ( I was not signed into my soundcloud account ) Tablets & cell smartphones wlll not work with this. Also if you have an older pc or Mac OS they will not support older system browsers....... There is only 1 downloadable audio file, the last one is 7 away from being at it's limit, the rest are far off of they're limit.


----------



## SophieMichael (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice selection here! Adding them all to my list. Thanks, fellow-halloweenies


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Dark Lord. You delivered once again. Your sound fx are some of the best.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your welcome, glad to have helped  over swamped myself, looks like couple of them are maxing out & I'll need to reload them for downloading.

** ok, just re loaded 3, so 100 downloads are ready, enjoy


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Dang! I keep missing the Gathering of Witches! Love that one. If you have a chance, would you mind reloading it? No worries if you can't - it's crunch time!!
Thanks again, man. I love the tracks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Icarus said:


> Dang! I keep missing the Gathering of Witches! Love that one. If you have a chance, would you mind reloading it? No worries if you can't - it's crunch time!!
> Thanks again, man. I love the tracks!


I re loaded them right after you posted...lol try it again should work.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry that I missed many requests for audio this year, between work / customers keeping me busier than I planned this year & then had death in family last month & now a another possible serious situation same,......been out of town & off line & just got back in late last nite -

PMed as many as I could with circus, etc requests. Unfortunately was not able to get to mixes for members here I had hoped to get too, my apologies to all.........

Hope everyone gets they're last minute PM audio's & have a Happy & safe Halloween 

Mark -DL-


----------

